
Ask HN: What is the right title for a Lead Engineer? - throwbayarea
I&#x27;m updating my Resume and I can&#x27;t figure out the standard title for a Tech lead. Should I say<p>- Software Engineering Lead<p>- Lead Engineer<p>- Engineering Lead<p>- Tech Lead
======
karmakaze
Of those listed I'd choose "Software Engineering Lead" because there are many
types of engineering and also using "Engineering" rather than "Engineer" is a
hedge for those without degree for engineers. We had a similar discussion for
how to title open positions.

------
mtmail
There's no standard afaik, similar to software development vs software
engineering. As a reader it would be important to mention if engineering
included IT (were you responsible for the office wifi router for example) and
team size.

In Germany the equivalent "Leiter" is defined and requires the person to have
autonomy over budget and team hiring decisions for example. More like a
director. So it's less likely in a startup environment to have that job title.
What do startups do? They simply use the english title ;)

